# Dont Hate The Palya...Hate The Game...



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

not bad now all you need is some pics with some fish in it


----------



## Seek_Hunt386 (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!!! That thing looks great!!!!! Love the color, you d your self?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

that's a sweet boat man! I like the sissy bar and tiller extension.......now go put some blood on her! ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Custom Gheenoe "Clark" edition lives!

That boat is the poster child for tiller skiffs. I love the shortened rear deck, grab bar, and no center box to trip over!

When you gonna take a brudda for a ride ;D


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Finally!
I have been hearing about this boat since March I think! Good work Clark and Im excited for ya, now lets go fishing in your boat!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Looking forward to going for a ride soon!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks.......Nice. Thought I was gonna say tippy, didn't ya.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats. Looks sweet.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah don't hate the playa,

hate the spellchecka


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Haha, beat me to it RJ!

Nice boat Clark! Congrats


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks GREAT Clark! Lookin' forward to seeing her in person at the Rally...Dave


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

niec baot payla.... ;D




I think I see a pack of hooks in there.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Did I see somewhere on here that Clark had a short deck? I had heard rumors.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

NOW THAT is a tru hardcore fly fishing bote... !!!!
its beautiful dude!!!
simple, ample and reliable hard core fly fishing microskiff...

what pushpole are u using?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ABOUT TIME CLARK.....Look very nice, I want that grab bar in black, someone tell me were to get it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Clean and simple. I likey.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

f'in theif. stealin my lead in

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1183752243


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> f'in theif. stealin my lead in
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1183752243


Don't worry it wasn't funny the first time either.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Very sweet lookin boat! I know you were toying around with a couple of different designs...you done good!!!


----------

